# @ VERY Generous People



## Old Iowa Man (Mar 11, 2014)

Long story short - I've been disabled for almost 6 years and am hoping and just starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel - I want to mention these two websites and the people who they belong to as they have been VERY kind and helpful in providing me some material I normally couldn't afford - www.flowingcombat.net and www.self-defense-videos.com - Check them out when you can - Both are to a beginner a VERY simple system that IMHO ANYONE can learn in a SHORT time - this is my way of thanking them - Old Iowa Man


----------



## Instructor (Mar 11, 2014)

What have been your challenges doing self defense training with your disabilities?  I work with disabled people and I know it can be learning experience for them and me.


----------

